# Coverking Seat Covers Available in 11 Different Finishes!



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Do you have any pictures installed on the cruze?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I would like coverking seat covers for my 2014 cruze diesel. I'd like them in Alcantera in a tan colour. 

Can you advise on their availability for front and rear seats?


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

modalita said:


> Do you have any pictures installed on the cruze?


Unfortunately we do not have a picture of the seat covers installed on a Cruze as of yet. 



Tomko said:


> I would like coverking seat covers for my 2014 cruze diesel. I'd like them in Alcantera in a tan colour.
> 
> Can you advise on their availability for front and rear seats?


The front and rear seats are available for the 2014 Cruze Diesel. With custom seats covers there is about a 4 week lead time since they are manfactured for your vehicle at the time of purchase. 

For more information you can contact one of sales reps directly at 1-800-505-3274 or send us a PM here on the forums!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

carid said:


> Unfortunately we do not have a picture of the seat covers installed on a Cruze as of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great!

PM already sent.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Pm sent

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

